# Easiest Way to clean plants?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Alright, I have a mixture of the fabric and the plastic plants. I also have a few decorations (a greek column and a waterfall) . In the past I have taken the plants out and scrubbed every leaf. That is very tedious with three fish tanks. Please tell me there is a better way!


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

They do sell orniment cleaners I have not personally tries it but you could try. Like this!
Here


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you having algae problems, that's why you want to clean them? What size is your tank?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a 10 gal and two 2.5 gal's with a betta in each. Having the most problems with the plastic and cloth plants in the betta's tank closest to the window. I cannot move the tanks (don't have any other place for them). I don't mind cleaning the way I have been, but I really am hoping there is another way.

Will print that out and take it to petsmart, will be in their area tomorrow


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO scrubbing is the best way to go, especially for brown algae. You can try a toothbrush or a brush used for cleaning filters.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Never thought about a toothbrush. I am guessing you mean what we call a 'snake' by the one to clean the filters? I've tried using everything from my acrilic sponge to a papertowel.

I get mostly brown algae in the tank with the fabric plants and mostly green in the tank with the plastic plants.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Personally, I have the same problem. Wha I do from time to time is pull everything out, put them in the sink, which is filled with HOT water and bleach, and let them soak. After 1/2 hour or so I drain out the water, and then spray them with the sink sprayer, again using the hot water. It gets them nice and clean. I know some will jump up and down about killing bacteria, but I have never had a problem. Just make sure that you rinse everyting THOROUGLY and let them dry completely befor putting it back in the tank. It is a lot lees tedious than scrubbing each plat seperately.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive also noticed that sometimes the fabric plants break up a little, get loose threads hanging off them, they look like algea and other stuff is stuck to them, but its really just thread.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't want to risk bleach with my fish tank... Or my fabric plants for that matter... 

Don;t think it's string, my yellow plants have brown on it. Thanks though.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

If you rinse them thoroughly, and let them dry. you aren't risking anything. he chlorine evaporates when it dries. If you were still concerned, you could add some chlorin nuetralizer before puitting them back in. I've done it for over two years, it does a great job, and I have never had anything bad happen as a result. It sure beats scrubbing them.

Yes, after two years a few of my plants are showing some age, but I could replace every palnt in the tank for around $20 so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I can still see doing that on plastic, but have you tried it on fabric?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

No don't do it on fabric plants, you'll bleach out the color. I use the same method on all my plastics that mrmoby does and have never had any ill effects.

If your really not digging the algae, try adding a ramshorn snail to both of your betta tanks and if you don't like that idea, you might try limiting the natural light that the tanks are getting. Closing the blinds or pulling the drapes does wonders for algae problems.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I do have a snail in each of my betta tanks, no clue what kind they are... I have a whole bag of them that I will eventually take back to the petstore as well as some new hatchlings *ugh* in my 2.5 gallon. Blinds are usually kept closed, I will see abot doing it more often though.

Will try that on my plastic plants, any suggestions for fabric?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Toothbrush and hot water I think works the best. We tried putting some in the washing machine and unless you want to just buy new plants don't try this. *LOL*


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I got a set of three cloth plants for .50 at walmart, I only got one because I didn't like the look of them, now I am using 2/3 and I love them. They eventually sold out of them and put the same ones up for $4.50 or so... Don't want to waste these *kicks myself for not getting more*


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> Personally, I have the same problem. Wha I do from time to time is pull everything out, put them in the sink, which is filled with HOT water and bleach, and let them soak. After 1/2 hour or so I drain out the water, and then spray them with the sink sprayer, again using the hot water. It gets them nice and clean. I know some will jump up and down about killing bacteria, but I have never had a problem. Just make sure that you rinse everyting THOROUGLY and let them dry completely befor putting it back in the tank. It is a lot lees tedious than scrubbing each plat seperately.


I use this same method, I have never had a problem. I even left them in the water and bleach for 2 weeks once and it didnt do any damage to the plants.

As far as the cloth ones go, just keep scrubbing I guess!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, color wise, the few fabric plants I have, have faired pretty well. The color does look ok. They are starting to fray, but I think it is more age than anything. Theh have been in there for almost 2 years.




























This is what they look like. Seem to be ok, works for me anyway.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, you have a beautiful tank. Will bleach the plastic ones since I've had so many ok's, I just didn't want the bleach to meet my fish, especially not in the 2.5 gallon tank...
Thanks for e veryones help.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Good luck, and happy cleaning!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy cleaning  LOL... Hopefully it wont be hard cleaning (Still need to get a tooth brush)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow....awesome setup mrmoby!!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Is that your only tank or do you have more?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

This is my second 55



















I also have a twenty going all the time too, but I use it as a quarantine tank, and it's not very photogenic.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Living in New Mexico as I do, I love your 55 set up, very cute!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*...Tanks!.......We got the idea after a trip to Arizona


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

You do have two beautiful tanks. I wish I had the room for a tank that size. I top off at 10 gallons though and that takes up 1/4 of my desk.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Love the setups! :razz:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Many tanks again people!


----------

